# Georgia Player Goes For The Eyes?



## SarahFair (Dec 4, 2012)

A friend sent this to me and I have seen it questioned as photoshopped..
Don't know how it wouldd be but the refs are standing right there and pay it no mind 

If it is an actual attempt, what action do you think CMR will take on the player?


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 4, 2012)

It did actually happen... I commented in the game thread that UGA needs to stop with the antics or they could cost themselves the game.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

From what I could tell by the video it looks like the UGA player was just defending himself. But,,,, I'm a homer like Bama fans and their real close friends so I could be wrong.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> From what I could tell by the video it looks like the UGA player was just defending himself. But,,,, I'm a homer like Bama fans and their real close friends so I could be wrong.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


>


----------



## waterdogs (Dec 4, 2012)

And guess what, the Ga player did not get a flag on him. the Bama 28 player did for defending himself. 15 yards.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 4, 2012)

waterdogs said:


> And guess what, the Ga player did not get a flag on him. the Bama 28 player did for defending himself. 15 yards.



You see it happen all the time and it drives me crazy.  First punch (or action) often goes unnoticed, or at least unpunished, while the retaliation gets the penalty.  UGA player should have been flagged.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

Dont bite it's a setup boys...........


----------



## olcowman (Dec 4, 2012)

Lord if folks could see some of the stuff that goes on at the bottom of one of them big ol' piles when they's a fumble or gang tackle... football would be banned. I've seen some bad things, even a felony or two I think... back in the day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2012)

olcowman said:


> Lord if folks could see some of the stuff that goes on at the bottom of one of them big ol' piles when they's a fumble or gang tackle... football would be banned. I've seen some bad things, even a felony or two I think... back in the day.






Were you violated ???


----------



## racedude45 (Dec 5, 2012)

That was not eye gouging, he was helping him with his contact lens.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 5, 2012)

He had an eye booger and the UGA player was just trying to clear it for him.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Were you violated ???


----------



## SarahFair (Dec 5, 2012)

Well as a uga fan I think it is a grotesque representation of our team.
Yeah, I understand stuff goes on in the dog pile that I would probably be banned for mentioning, but one of the reasons I like CMR is he is a class act and would not allow such a blatant display of disrespect on thd field. 
...I mean, you just don't mess with someones eyes!


Do you think any kind of disciplinary action will be carried out on the offending player?


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 5, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> Do you think any kind of disciplinary action will be carried out on the offending player?



No...  I dont think the player was trying to poke the Bama's eyes, but I do think he should have got flagged for putting his hands around the Bama's player helmet/face.  Action would have already been taken by CMR already and we would have heard about it.  If I remember the play the Bama player got flagged for retaliation.  The only play I know of being looked at is the hit on Murray by the SEC.  They may or may not take action, who knows.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 5, 2012)

olcowman said:


> Lord if folks could see some of the stuff that goes on at the bottom of one of them big ol' piles when they's a fumble or gang tackle... football would be banned. I've seen some bad things, even a felony or two I think... back in the day.



What did they do, Try and rip your leather helment off??lollollollol


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 5, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> Well as a uga fan I think it is a grotesque representation of our team.
> Yeah, I understand stuff goes on in the dog pile that I would probably be banned for mentioning, but one of the reasons I like CMR is he is a class act and would not allow such a blatant display of disrespect on thd field.
> ...I mean, you just don't mess with someones eyes!
> 
> ...


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 5, 2012)

Buford_Dawg said:


> No...  I dont think the player was trying to poke the Bama's eyes, but I do think he should have got flagged for putting his hands around the Bama's player helmet/face.  Action would have already been taken by CMR already and we would have heard about it.  If I remember the play the Bama player got flagged for retaliation.  The only play I know of being looked at is the hit on Murray by the SEC.  They may or may not take action, who knows.



I am not trying to be a bad guy here but it is pretty obvious the guy did what he intended.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 5, 2012)

Usually, there is the rest of the story.  We don't know the rest of the story, only this clip.  When I played as a kid, there were many a time when someone would do something to me and get away with it and I would get caught retaliating and then there were times when the ref saw the first action and turned their back on the my retaliation.  I don't like anyone going for the eyes.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2012)

CMR should sit him for the bowl game. Sarah is right you don't mess with other people's eyes.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2012)

I think if a friend of a friend say hey jack then he said hey jack. You know what I'm saying? It's foosball Sarah. What happened before the eye poke? If anyone can find the more video of this please post. Dreamland still sucks!


----------



## DSGB (Dec 5, 2012)

Was that Sheldon Dawson? 

Should have been flagged and should be punished. There is no excuse for that behavior.


----------



## SarahFair (Dec 5, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I think if a friend of a friend say hey jack then he said hey jack. You know what I'm saying? It's foosball Sarah. What happened before the eye poke? If anyone can find the more video of this please post. Dreamland still sucks!



I understand its football, and hope you understand its just a game..
There is no reason for someone to purposely and permanently impair someone for the rest of their life over a game.


Its like that player Suh..
His actions on the field bring disgrace to the game.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 5, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Dreamland still sucks!



I am buying the whole chain, give me a few months and it will be better than ever!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> I understand its football, and hope you understand its just a game..
> There is no reason for someone to purposely and permanently impair someone for the rest of their life over a game.
> 
> 
> ...


I do understand that is just a game. Thats why I post the way I do. Like the NCAA Bama thread. I do love my Dawgs though! Do you remember the Florida game about 3 years ago? Ealy was laying at the bottom of the pile and got eye poked by that UF player. This sort of crap happens all the time. It's as much part of the game as the ball itself. It's like a O linemen holding some do it every down and never get called but some do it once and get caught. Like I said what happened before he tried to poke the Bamers eye?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> I am buying the whole chain, give me a few months and it will be better than ever!!!!!


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 5, 2012)

I remember punks like that, and I remember how we took care of punks like that, His own team mates will relagate that little show of sportsmanship.

I am pretty sure he was goin for the eyes just like dial was trying to clean murrays clock.


----------



## HucK Finn (Dec 5, 2012)

Gaducker said:


> What did they do, Try and rip your leather helment off??lollollollol


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 5, 2012)

think that's bad?  I even saw a couple of UGA players CUT BLOCK POOR DEFENSELESS BAMA PLAYERS during the game!

No flags on any of those, either!  What a disgrace!  That's their livelihoods!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> I am buying the whole chain, give me a few months and it will be better than ever!!!!!


Are you gonna add dawg to the menu.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2012)

I heard MR said a cuss word during the game.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 5, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I do understand that is just a game. Thats why I post the way I do. Like the NCAA Bama thread. I do love my Dawgs though! Do you remember the Florida game about 3 years ago? Ealy was laying at the bottom of the pile and got eye poked by that UF player. This sort of crap happens all the time. It's as much part of the game as the ball itself. It's like a O linemen holding some do it every down and never get called but some do it once and get caught. Like I said what happened before he tried to poke the Bamers eye?



Yes we all remember Spikes and what he did. We could not go to any UGA/FL thread without being reminded of what a thug Spikes was and how the league should take action against him. Funny how that when the eye poker is one of your own, it is being laughed off. The Dial on Murray hit was questionable. I believe it was unnecessary, but not sure if it was illegal. Eye gouging is illegal and the statement put out by UGA athletics about the Dial hit is a joke if nothing is done about this eye gouging thug.

Brown, I think that they are talking about Dreamland BBQ and not the Dreamland that you UGA fans live in year after year. I can imagine the UGA dreamland does suck.


Speaking of thugs, I have heard all of you Dwags talk about Trooper Taylor and his thug ways, heard this morning that UGA is interested in bringing him in. Will he still be a thug? Do you think he will bring discipline to an already thug environment? Should we expect more eye gouging? Go ahead and get your hats turned around and your towels waving because I think that if he is on your side he will be embraced.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 5, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> CMR should sit him for the bowl game. Sarah is right you don't mess with other people's eyes.



hahaha..good one. what about the bama defensive lineman that nearly killed Murray with a helmut to helmut cheap shot? I'd like to poke that ref in the eye that stood behind it and did nothing.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 5, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Speaking of thugs, I have heard all of you Dwags talk about Trooper Taylor and his thug ways, heard this morning that UGA is interested in bringing him in. Will he still be a thug? Do you think he will bring discipline to an already thug environment? Should we expect more eye gouging? Go ahead and get your hats turned around and your towels waving because I think that if he is on your side he will be embraced.



Where is the interest? That was Reuben Foster's idea and not something anyone in the UGA administration has even mentioned as a possibility.

http://blogs.ajc.com/recruiting/2012/12/05/should-uga-hire-trooper-taylor-to-get-5-star-lb-reuben-foster/?cxntfid=blogs_recruiting


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2012)

DSGB said:


> Where is the interest? That was Reuben Foster's idea and not something anyone in the UGA administration has even mentioned as a possibility.
> 
> http://blogs.ajc.com/recruiting/2012/12/05/should-uga-hire-trooper-taylor-to-get-5-star-lb-reuben-foster/?cxntfid=blogs_recruiting



Bingo but nice try!


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 5, 2012)

Heard it on the radio this morning. Didn't say he was going there, just what was being said on a sports talk show. Regardless, I still think you embrace him.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Yes we all remember Spikes and what he did. We could not go to any UGA/FL thread without being reminded of what a thug Spikes was and how the league should take action against him. Funny how that when the eye poker is one of your own, it is being laughed off. The Dial on Murray hit was questionable. I believe it was unnecessary, but not sure if it was illegal. Eye gouging is illegal and the statement put out by UGA athletics about the Dial hit is a joke if nothing is done about this eye gouging thug.
> 
> Brown, I think that they are talking about Dreamland BBQ and not the Dreamland that you UGA fans live in year after year. I can imagine the UGA dreamland does suck.
> 
> ...


Go back and read my comments on the Dial hit. Also with UGA fans like myself being homers when it's one of our players doing something wrong then I'm ok with that because I'm homer. Come on! I think you tried hard with trooper but there is a link above with the truth. But, if trooper wants to come in and the staff wants him then I'm fine with it. Because I'm a homer like the rest of CFB fans! Dreamland BBQ is terrible, but it may be more of I cant afford it. I dont make that much money but I'm very happy!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2012)

westcobbdog said:


> hahaha..good one. what about the bama defensive lineman that nearly killed Murray with a helmut to helmut cheap shot? I'd like to poke that ref in the eye that stood behind it and did nothing.


Isn't the sec looking into that one.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Heard it on the radio this morning. Didn't say he was going there, just what was being said on a sports talk show. Regardless, I still think you embrace him.



You have to forgive and move on! I forgave Vick too!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> I understand its football, and hope you understand its just a game..
> There is no reason for someone to purposely and permanently impair someone for the rest of their life over a game.
> 
> 
> ...


yep.   Thanks for pointing out the truth Sarah


----------



## riprap (Dec 5, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> CMR should sit him for the bowl game. Sarah is right you don't mess with other people's eyes.



Yea, just go for their head. They wont need their eyes.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2012)

The mods should make this a sticky too!


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 5, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> You have to forgive and move on! I forgave Vick too!



I agree, embrace the thug but not the thug behavior. But remember that thug and his thuggish behavior creates a thug atmosphere especially in an already volatile setting. For the record, I think that Trooper would be a great fit there and would put UGA back on track to win a Championship, Fulmer Cup Championship.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2012)

riprap said:


> Yea, just go for their head. They wont need their eyes.



Rip this was pointed out by a UGA fan with no help from a close Bama friend. Go Dawgs come to Athens trooper!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2012)

fairhope said:


> I agree, embrace the thug but not the thug behavior. But remember that thug and his thuggish behavior creates a thug atmosphere especially in an already volatile setting. For the record, I think that Trooper would be a great fit there and would put UGA back on track to win a Championship, Fulmer Cup Championship.



We have to win a championship at something... The fulmer cup isn't my first choice but I'll take it..


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 5, 2012)

could be real, could be fake, that was then this is now....and I like DocHoliday23 and SarahFairs avatars...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Go back and read my comments on the Dial hit. Also with UGA fans like myself being homers when it's one of our players doing something wrong then I'm ok with that because I'm homer. Come on! I think you tried hard with trooper but there is a link above with the truth. But, if trooper wants to come in and the staff wants him then I'm fine with it. Because I'm a homer like the rest of CFB fans! Dreamland BBQ is terrible, but it may be more of I cant afford it. I dont make that much money but I'm very happy!



If you would work more and post less you might increase your income.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2012)

The video clip isn't clear enough to cast judgement.


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 5, 2012)

Thug.....no thread here......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Thug.....no thread here......



Why you callin Sarah a thug? She may be only four foot nothing tall, but I bet she could judy chop your hiney into submission.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you would work more and post less you might increase your income.



I have been siting in class for two days or I wouldn't be posting as much. I'll be glad when Obama takes some of David mills money and gives it to me. Why can't I be rich and own a BBQ chain?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I have been siting in class for two days or I wouldn't be posting as much. I'll be glad when Obama takes some of David mills money and gives it to me. Why can't I be rich and own a BBQ chain?



Like this?


----------



## riprap (Dec 5, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I have been siting in class for two days or I wouldn't be posting as much. I'll be glad when Obama takes some of David mills money and gives it to me. Why can't I be rich and own a BBQ chain?



Do they call it dreamland cause that's what they're doing when they say it's good?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2012)

riprap said:


> Do they call it dreamland cause that's what they're doing when they say it's good?



If you've never had good a Q then it's all you know.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2012)

riprap said:


> Do they call it dreamland cause that's what they're doing when they say it's good?



It's called Dreamland (opened in 1958) because John "Big Daddy" Bishop and his wife Miss Lilly had the dream of opening a business serving smoked meat. Something unheard of back in those days. The rest is history. His kids run it now, and the franchised restaurants are nothing like the original in T-Town. 

David "Big Money" Mills may be able to by the franchise, but never the original block building that turns out some of the best ribs around.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 5, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I do understand that is just a game. Thats why I post the way I do. Like the NCAA Bama thread. I do love my Dawgs though! Do you remember the Florida game about 3 years ago? Ealy was laying at the bottom of the pile and got eye poked by that UF player. This sort of crap happens all the time. It's as much part of the game as the ball itself. It's like a O linemen holding some do it every down and never get called but some do it once and get caught. Like I said what happened before he tried to poke the Bamers eye?



yep, sure do remember that,...and I remember a lot of folks here, BAMA, Aubbie, and others condemning that eye gouge and calling for action against UF.

Yet no pups come here with anything but a vapid excuse..."well that's only part of the story"...BUT,  Dial is a heinous "coward" for knocking Murray down...


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 5, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> think that's bad?  I even saw a couple of UGA players CUT BLOCK POOR DEFENSELESS BAMA PLAYERS during the game!
> 
> No flags on any of those, either!  What a disgrace!  That's their livelihoods!



Jessie Williams got cut blocked....and knocked out of the game


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 5, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> You see it happen all the time and it drives me crazy.  First punch (or action) often goes unnoticed, or at least unpunished, while the retaliation gets the penalty.  UGA player should have been flagged.





SarahFair said:


> Well as a uga fan I think it is a grotesque representation of our team.
> Yeah, I understand stuff goes on in the dog pile that I would probably be banned for mentioning, but one of the reasons I like CMR is he is a class act and would not allow such a blatant display of disrespect on thd field.
> ...I mean, you just don't mess with someones eyes!
> 
> ...





MudDucker said:


> Usually, there is the rest of the story.  We don't know the rest of the story, only this clip.  When I played as a kid, there were many a time when someone would do something to me and get away with it and I would get caught retaliating and then there were times when the ref saw the first action and turned their back on the my retaliation.  I don't like anyone going for the eyes.





DSGB said:


> Was that Sheldon Dawson?
> 
> Should have been flagged and should be punished. There is no excuse for that behavior.





RipperIII said:


> yep, sure do remember that,...and I remember a lot of folks here, BAMA, Aubbie, and others condemning that eye gouge and calling for action against UF.
> 
> Yet no pups come here with anything but a vapid excuse..."well that's only part of the story"...BUT,  Dial is a heinous "coward" for knocking Murray down...



You sure about that?


----------



## riprap (Dec 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's called Dreamland (opened in 1958) because John "Big Daddy" Bishop and his wife Miss Lilly had the dream of opening a business serving smoked meat. Something unheard of back in those days. The rest is history. His kids run it now, and the franchised restaurants are nothing like the original in T-Town.
> 
> David "Big Money" Mills may be able to by the franchise, but never the original block building that turns out some of the best ribs around.



I did some work at QT across the street from one at P'tree corners circle. I think they were just burning a lot of hickory to get people in there. It smells good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2012)

riprap said:


> I think I saw one in Mobile. I didn't have a gun or a knife to get over there.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> Jessie Williams got cut blocked....and knocked out of the game



Really? I must have missed that. I remember a player being down and I think Dallas lee and him were engaged. Someone please post a video please.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2012)

I ate at the original back in the spring. Honestly, it sucked and I will never eat there again. Good banana pudding.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> I ate at the original back in the spring. Honestly, it sucked and I will never eat there again. Good banana pudding.



Thank you for being honest! I look forward to meeting you quail hunting!


----------



## DSGB (Dec 5, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> Jessie Williams got cut blocked....and knocked out of the game



I thought he got his leg rolled on by someone......


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 5, 2012)

The original Dreamland seems to be better than the franchised. If you have eaten at a franchised Dreamland you may have to take my word for it that the original is better. For you UGA fans under the age of 32, taking my word that it is better is just like taking a UGA fans word,  that is old enough to remember the last time UGA won a national championship, just how great that feeling is.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2012)

fairhope said:


> The original Dreamland seems to be better than the franchised. If you have eaten at a franchised Dreamland you may have to take my word for it that the original is better. For you UGA fans under the age of 32, taking my word that it is better is just like taking a UGA fans word,  that is old enough to remember the last time UGA won a national championship, just how great that feeling is.



I was 4!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2012)

DSGB said:


> I thought he got his leg rolled on by someone......



Dallas man handled him!


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 5, 2012)

DSGB said:


> I thought he got his leg rolled on by someone......



I would not call it "rolled",...or "cut blocked"...Jessie was engaged and your guard "fell" on his leg ...that guard was not engaged with anyone....so

I will say that it was not as obvious as the attack on fairly, but it looked unusual


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 5, 2012)

DSGB said:


> You sure about that?



you, Rex and Sara are the exceptions,...where is lbzdually, sugarhilldawg, and a few others?

just saying


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 5, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Dallas man handled him!




how'd Dallas do on 3rd and 1 late in the game,..oh, I remember, Williams, on a bad knee, stuffed Gurley for a slight loss,...and you guys punted.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's called Dreamland (opened in 1958) because John "Big Daddy" Bishop and his wife Miss Lilly had the dream of opening a business serving smoked meat. Something unheard of back in those days. The rest is history. His kids run it now, and the franchised restaurants are nothing like the original in T-Town.
> 
> David "Big Money" Mills may be able to by the franchise, but never the original block building that turns out some of the best ribs around.



That is where his BBQ empire is going to start, gonna change the name from Dream Land to Fantasy Land


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I was 4!!!!! As of last week



And you can read too.   Good boy.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 5, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Speaking of thugs, I have heard all of you Dwags talk about Trooper Taylor and his thug ways, heard this morning that UGA is interested in bringing him in. Will he still be a thug? Do you think he will bring discipline to an already thug environment? Should we expect more eye gouging? Go ahead and get your hats turned around and your towels waving because I think that if he is on your side he will be embraced.



You heard wrong.  He is not welcome, or being pursued by UGA.  What you probably heard was that R Foster said that UGA should hire him and that would help us land him.  Nothing to see here.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 5, 2012)

Looks like he just got done watching Waterboy... Captain Insano shows no mercy!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> how'd Dallas do on 3rd and 1 late in the game,..oh, I remember, Williams, on a bad knee, stuffed Gurley for a slight loss,...and you guys punted.



Sorry I had forgotten how y'all dominated the game. Where's the video?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> I would not call it "rolled",...or "cut blocked"...Jessie was engaged and your guard "fell" on his leg ...that guard was not engaged with anyone....so
> 
> I will say that it was not as obvious as the attack on fairly, but it looked unusual



Video please


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> And you can read too.   Good boy.



I can't spell though!


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 5, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Sorry I had forgotten how y'all dominated the game. Where's the video?



you da one said Dallas "manhandled" Williams,...just pointing out Williams got his retribution


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> you da one said Dallas "manhandled" Williams,...just pointing out Williams got his retribution



Dreamland still ducks and is over priced!


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 5, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> you, Rex and Sara are the exceptions,...where is lbzdually, sugarhilldawg, and a few others?
> 
> just saying



A hem..... Da root.....


----------



## DSGB (Dec 5, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> I would not call it "rolled",...or "cut blocked"...Jessie was engaged and your guard "fell" on his leg ...that guard was not engaged with anyone....so
> 
> I will say that it was not as obvious as the attack on fairly, but it looked unusual



You already did, but I see you've deleted the post. Good thing I'd already quoted it. 



RipperIII said:


> Jessie Williams got cut blocked....and knocked out of the game



They agree with me - http://espn.go.com/colleges/alabama/football/story/_/id/8700326/jesse-williams-eddie-lacy-lift-alabama-crimson-tide-sec-championship-game 



> On the season's biggest stage, with a national championship berth on the line, Williams fell. His knee got rolled up at the line of scrimmage and it looked as if the No. 2-ranked Crimson Tide would have to face the Georgia Bulldogs without him.





RipperIII said:


> you, Rex and Sara are the exceptions,...where is lbzdually, sugarhilldawg, and a few others?
> 
> just saying





RipperIII said:


> yep, sure do remember that,...and I remember a lot of folks here, BAMA, Aubbie, and others condemning that eye gouge and calling for action against UF.
> 
> Yet no pups come here with anything but a vapid excuse..."well that's only part of the story"...BUT,  Dial is a heinous "coward" for knocking Murray down...



Your post said "no pups." 

No ≠ 3


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 5, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> Jessie Williams got *CHOP *blocked....and knocked out of the game



fixed it for you

and I'll admit I like Dreamland bbq, though it is a big overpriced.

The original is great, but I actually kind of like the one in Northport better...


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> fixed it for you
> 
> and I'll admit I like Dreamland bbq, though it is a big overpriced.
> 
> The original is great, but I actually kind of like the one in Northport better...



It sucks you don't know good Q either! Mad dogs in conyers is the best! Go Dawgs!


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 5, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> A hem..... Da root.....



ok,..u2


----------



## SarahFair (Dec 5, 2012)

Gawly.. yall stay about as on topic as the campfire and political forums


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> It sucks you don't know good Q either! Mad dogs in conyers is the best! Go Dawgs!



That stuff is nasty road kill.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> Gawly.. yall stay about as on topic as the campfire and political forums






Hi !!


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 5, 2012)

I thought Spraberrys was the best??  
I saw it on the internet????


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi !!



You slick devil you......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> You *sick* devil you......



Yes, yes he is.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> Gawly.. yall stay about as on topic as the campfire and political forums



You don't like dreamland Q? I don't! Try mad dogs in conyers ask for Jerry tell him I sent you!


----------



## SarahFair (Dec 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi !!


Hello


----------



## HucK Finn (Dec 5, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> It sucks you don't know good Q either! Mad dogs in conyers is the best! Go Dawgs!



Old Clinton in Gray GA has the best Q in the world.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 5, 2012)

I know a guy up in Woodstock that makes some pretty good Q.  Can't say much else for him, though...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2012)

HucK Finn said:


> Old Clinton in Gray GA has the best Q in the world.



It's aight, wouldn't call it the best. Their stew is nassssssty.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> Hello






Whatchawearin???


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 5, 2012)

I thought this thread was about fingers in someones eye? 

Hope no one pokes me in the eye, last time that happened he drew back a NUB...  

But hey, that finger poken happened after Murry pancaked...

Roll Tide...


----------



## 2bbshot (Dec 5, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Heard it on the radio this morning. Didn't say he was going there, just what was being said on a sports talk show. Regardless, I still think you embrace him.



If trooper Taylor comes to Athens. I will not order season tickets this year and honestly will probably quit watching ga football. I love my dawgs but I draw the line in the sand on that. Trooper Taylor is a thug and I can't stand him.


----------



## groundhawg (Dec 5, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> Well as a uga fan I think it is a grotesque representation of our team.
> Yeah, I understand stuff goes on in the dog pile that I would probably be banned for mentioning, but one of the reasons I like CMR is he is a class act and would not allow such a blatant display of disrespect on thd field.
> ...I mean, you just don't mess with someones eyes!
> 
> ...



CMR - a class act.  I do not think so.  I like Georgia but when asked about the Bulldawgs having the most penalties in the SEC he stated that he did not care how many penalties the team had as long as they were winning.  So more about protecting his job then teaching the young men how to play.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I know a guy up in Woodstock that makes some pretty good Q.  Can't say much else for him, though...



BBQ Boss is missed around here for sure!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2012)

There's a man and his wife that sell Q out of their house in Warrenton that is pretty dang good too! They only sell it on Fri and Sat though.


----------



## SarahFair (Dec 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchawearin???


Clothes


----------



## Buck (Dec 5, 2012)

Had some of BBQ boss' Brunswick Stew a few weeks ago.  Good stuff..


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 5, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> There's a man and his wife that sell Q out of their house in Warrenton that is pretty dang good too! They only sell it on Fri and Sat though.



last name Kennedy by any chance?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> last name Kennedy by any chance?



Not sure. I dont know their names. They have a little building set up on the back side of a barn. A few tables set up in the barn with dirt floors my kind of place!


----------



## olcowman (Dec 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Were you violated ???



To say the least... had to have me some counseling afterwards!



Gaducker said:


> What did they do, Try and rip your leather helment off??lollollollol



Leather weren't even invented back then... we just tied us some wheat straw, or plain ol' grass if'n you was poor as we was, around our heads and whittled us a piece of hickory bark down for a mouthpiece. We was just a lot tougher back then than these kids nowadays...


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 5, 2012)

olcowman said:


> To say the least... had to have me some counseling afterwards!
> 
> 
> 
> Leather weren't even invented back then... we just tied us some wheat straw, or plain ol' grass if'n you was poor as we was, around our heads and whittled us a piece of hickory bark down for a mouthpiece. We was just a lot tougher back then than these kids nowadays...




Judging by that avatar pic I would have to agree with you.
My grandfather played for the same highschool I did and he wore leather helmets.


----------



## HucK Finn (Dec 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's aight, wouldn't call it the best. Their stew is nassssssty.



That is the most offended I have been on this forum yet.


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 5, 2012)

Gaducker said:


> Judging by that avatar pic I would have to agree with you.
> My grandfather played for the same highschool I did and he wore leather helmets.



You should see what we could do whiff a dead possum ...... The principal at CHS still has flash a is from me and olcowman.....


----------



## Resica (Dec 5, 2012)

Clean out you Pm box Sarah.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 5, 2012)

ADHD is alive and well! 

Now back to the op's question; the Georgia player's fingers were bent downward, and he was simply messing with the Bama player. I've seen this done a million times by other players. Watch a real video of this and you will clearly see his fingers are bent downward.


----------



## SarahFair (Dec 6, 2012)

Resica said:


> Clean out you Pm box Sarah.



Made some room


----------



## olcowman (Dec 7, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> ADHD is alive and well!
> 
> Now back to the op's question; the Georgia player's fingers were bent downward, and he was simply messing with the Bama player. I've seen this done a million times by other players. Watch a real video of this and you will clearly see his fingers are bent downward.



What do you mean 'ADHD' is alive and well'? Are you trying to insenuate that I've... hey i gotta new cat...


----------

